# Grand Lange 1 Lumen - Annual production? Pre-owned market price?



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

I read an article in Dec. 2012 stating these as a limited edition watch with 200 pieces planned for production. Does anyone know if this was a one-time production run or if A&LS is planning to produce these each year? Also, I've seen the original retail prices range from ~$60K to $77K USD but I imagine that they fetch more in the secondary market given supply/demand. I'd be curious if anyone has knowledge on how to get your hands on one of these and the estimated cost of doing so. Thanks, Karp.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Since the list price is/was 59.000 Euro I assume that most of the watches are already in good hands. Was shown lately at Salon QP and at Munichtime 2013, so some Lumen must still be available.


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Mike, you were right. I exhausted my network and almost lost hope when one of my contacts in Switzerland was able to secure one for me that was factory sealed (#097 of 200). The AD's like Betteridge in Greenwich, CT told me "nearly impossible" and that I'd have to wait and keep an eye out for a Lumen owner looking to sell in the future. I did pay a heavy premium over retail but, to me, it's worth it! It just arrived a 2 days ago so I'll post some pictures in the near future.

**UPDATE** OK, as promised, here are a few pictures. As you may have seen on other threads...it's a difficult watch to shoot (especially when you parlay it with amateur photography skills). You can see how the dial changes color depending on how the light is hitting it. I hope to have some nicer shots to share over time...


----------



## wm5382 (Sep 8, 2012)

what a stunning watch that is... 
congrats! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## el118 (Oct 12, 2013)

What a rare breed. a keeper for sure.


----------



## Monsieur (Sep 2, 2012)

You made a great choice. This is just a guess but if you ever want to part with it, I'm sure you'll be able to fetch a much higher after-market price in the future. LE A. Langes have been doing very well.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome.

'Amateur photographer' or not, stunning pictures nonetheless!


----------



## ReaperOneTwo (Mar 1, 2013)

😨
',


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats on finding one, thx for the cool pics!!


----------



## Le_Chef (Jan 6, 2014)

*Congrats!*

I saw one at a Lange dinner late last year and it's a stunning piece. First looks though we're deceptive: the dial looked plasticky almost like damaged Perspex. But it's not until you get a close up view and handle the watch that you realize how beautiful and clever it is in design and construction. Well worth pursuing if you have the patience. You might contact the Lange Boutiques and express your interest. You never know - at that level someone might get bored and trade one in for an 1815 QP Double Split...


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Congrats!*

Just Awesome !


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Congrats!*



Le_Chef said:


> I saw one at a Lange dinner late last year and it's a stunning piece. First looks though we're deceptive: the dial looked plasticky almost like damaged Perspex. But it's not until you get a close up view and handle the watch that you realize how beautiful and clever it is in design and construction. *Well worth pursuing if you have the patience*. You might contact the Lange Boutiques and express your interest. You never know - at that level someone might get bored and trade one in for an 1815 QP Double Split...


Well worth pursuing if you have the moolah!!!!!


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ExistentialDisco (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely, positively stunning ! I think I know what needs to go on my wish list now, although not sure I could hide something like that from my better half, lol.


----------



## carpentk37 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I thought I would get push notifications when people replied and figured since I hadn't heard anything...no one commented. Speaking of your "better half" (ExistentialDisco) ... mine actually supported me buying a 2nd "Lumen" when the EVP of a Boston Lange AD recently called me regarding someone in a financial crunch that was looking to offload his "Lumen". I obviously consulted my wife and she actually encouraged me to purchase it based on the offer price. So, now I have 2 ... and no, I won't be wearing one on my left and one on my right wrist  Separately, I'm curious how the Zeitwerk Phantom looks in person and how well it stays illuminated given the quick switching process. So far, the Lange's that I own display the traditional iconic design with the exception of a Langematik Perpetual that I no longer own. I just love the clean and unique layout of the Lange 1's.


----------

